

Color pies of movies - mhb
http://www.alanwoo.ca/project/pie/

======
jrockway
OK, pretty, but what does it mean? If I were doing this, I would group similar
colors together and render a pie slice for each color group, sized
proportionally to the frequency of that color group's occurrence. That's what
I assume this is doing, but it doesn't look like it -- there are no large
color groups, only a weird gradient for each movie.

Also, the black-and-white movies have colors, which confuses me.

------
ChaitanyaSai
And here's a color histogram/cloud of movie posters.
[http://www.discerniblepreferences.com/2008/06/what-movie-
pos...](http://www.discerniblepreferences.com/2008/06/what-movie-posters-tell-
us-a-clustering-analysis.html)

